# Ghost Mine



## laughinReaper

Anybody watch Ghost Mine? The ghost investigations are pretty cool. You have dead chinese,dead Masons,elementals,dead miners,tommy knockers all having fun in this mine but I still think it's sasquatch throwing rocks on the cabins. lol  

No friggin way would I ever step foot into a mine. I Knew mining was a dangerous job but I didn't realize it was still that primitive. It's pretty interesting watching them blast and muck. The history aspect is also interesting.


----------



## laughinReaper

Will the ghosts of the long dead and wrongly done Chinese miners win or will the miners get the gold they are looking for? Just me and a bag of popcorn tonight. Somebody else has to watch this other then me.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Haven't seen it. Sounds like fun.


----------



## laughinReaper

It's entertaining. I think they get more paranormal activity then Ghost adventures and slightly more believeable.


----------



## 007

I've watched every episode. Pretty good show, and definitely a new twist on paranormal investigating. 

Kristen being such a hot little red head is just a bonus. Got her liked on facebook, she posts stuff once and awhile. She's also into hypnosis.


----------



## laughinReaper

007 said:


> I've watched every episode. Pretty good show, and definitely a new twist on paranormal investigating.
> 
> Kristen being such a hot little red head is just a bonus. Got her liked on facebook, she posts stuff once and awhile. She's also into hypnosis.



I love this show. Only one more episode for this season. Looks like they might have a new mine to check out during the winter so it might not take a year before they are back. It is an interesting twist on Paranormal investigating. Not just going into a dusty old house for one night. You have rough terrain, How many paranormal investigators repel down the side of a mountain?  Investigation of an entire town with all the historical digging is cool and the mining aspect makes it interesting on it's own right. will they get the high grade ore or not? When I picture mining I picture a major coporate job with all the bells and whistles in equipment. These guy are pretty much doing it old school. I didn't know people still did it that way.  

Kristen's cool although it took the miners a while to warm up to her. I knew baseball players and mariners were sometimes superstitous, I didn't know miners were too.


----------



## Crackerman

I have watched it since the first season last year.


----------



## Abishai100

*Leprechaun*

America is basically a land of pioneers, and the mine is symbolic of settler motivations.

Those popular eerie Irish folk tales about Leprechauns (bizarre impish creatures who hide pots of gold at the end of a rainbow) represent social fascination with fortune-hunting and all its intrigue.

If there's a ghost in a mine, then there might be strange spirits in your Lucky Charms breakfast cereal.  It's all very interesting.

As a person who follows the practices of the Catholic church, I find fantastic folk tales about Leprechauns very valuable to humanism inquiries.

Sometimes I feel watching these episodes of Ghost Mine will make me reluctant to ever step inside a mine.  I've been in caverns though.






The Golden Arm - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## ChrisL

I've watched some of the ghost shows before.  They're pretty much all the same to me.  "Shhh, did you hear that?"  OMG dude, did HEAR that???"  Yeah buddy, it was a noise.  That doesn't mean it's a ghost.    Sometimes they would say they heard a voice, and it didn't sound anything like a voice to me.  Not to mention the fact that they NEVER catch a ghost!  I can't say that I like these shows at all.


----------



## 007

007 said:


> I've watched every episode. Pretty good show, and definitely a new twist on paranormal investigating.
> 
> Kristen being such a hot little red head is just a bonus. Got her liked on facebook, she posts stuff once and awhile. She's also into hypnosis.


Since the show and liking Kristen on facebook, I've had many conversations with her. She's a very bright little cookie and good at what she does. I'll be having my second hypnotherapy session with her in just a couple hours... it works.

Kristen Luman - Hypnotherapist Kristen Luman 8211 Hypnotherapist

Evidently "Ghost Mine" is done. Too bad, it was the most compelling paranormal show on TV so far.


----------



## 007

ChrisL said:


> I've watched some of the ghost shows before.  They're pretty much all the same to me.  "Shhh, did you hear that?"  OMG dude, did HEAR that???"  Yeah buddy, it was a noise.  That doesn't mean it's a ghost.    Sometimes they would say they heard a voice, and it didn't sound anything like a voice to me.  Not to mention the fact that they NEVER catch a ghost!  I can't say that I like these shows at all.


Never "catch" one? What do mean "catch?" Like contain one and lock it up? That would be kinda hard since they can float right through solid matter.

But "catch" one in the sense that they capture it on video? Yes, this has been done many times.


----------



## ChrisL

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've watched some of the ghost shows before.  They're pretty much all the same to me.  "Shhh, did you hear that?"  OMG dude, did HEAR that???"  Yeah buddy, it was a noise.  That doesn't mean it's a ghost.    Sometimes they would say they heard a voice, and it didn't sound anything like a voice to me.  Not to mention the fact that they NEVER catch a ghost!  I can't say that I like these shows at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Never "catch" one? What do mean "catch?" Like contain one and lock it up? That would be kinda hard since they can float right through solid matter.
> 
> But "catch" one in the sense that they capture it on video? Yes, this has been done many times.
Click to expand...


Catch one on film, or really any solid evidence.  I think the shows are kind of boring actually.  They are all pretty much the same.  Same with the Big Foot shows, and all of them.


----------

